# Need suggestion on buying raft trailer.. (also use for Harley, riding mower, etc..)



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

snowmobile trailer with tilt would fit the bill. Try a sled bed or triton.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Find the trailer/deck that works best and buy a set of lightweight aluminum ramps.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I will send you a photo of our trailer. We use it for all the things you mention. Basically it is a 10' utility trailer that we built decking over the side rails. We paid less than $1000 for it. 2x8's to span the width of the decking in 5-6 places, then legs for those 2 x 8's on the inside. Eye bolts near those legs for tying the motorcycle or other. Our bikes are light and nimble, and the angle to the eye bolts isn't ideal. A harley may push the envelope. I'll try to remember to take photos this weekend when the boats are not on it.

A nice flatbed would be great, but we didn't want to spend that much and are really happy how this turned out. The wood decking is painted and covered in astroturf, but will rot if stored outside. Our first round of decking lasted 3-4 years, but now it lives inside.


----------



## danattherock (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks.


What do the rest of you guys and gals use for trailers?



Dan


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

danattherock said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What do the rest of you guys and gals use for trailers?
> 
> Dan


 
6.5' x 16' Aztec angle iron framed car hauler trailer. Dual 3,500# axles and new tires. I only paid $750, so I couldn't pass it up.

It's just a tad heavy for rafts, but not too light for midsize trucks. Better than having to store both a super heavy car hauler and a lightweight raft trailer. It's not "perfect", but it's probably the best compromise for the things I use it for...and as I mentioned, the price was right!



My 13.0SB sits between the sides, my 156R sits up on the angle. I added a roller last summer and I plan to add 2x12 bunks this summer.


----------



## Outback (May 22, 2009)

What's the best width trailer for a 6' wide raft? Could it be less in width since the raft slopes inward alot? thanks


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

*4x8 utility trailer set-up*

Here's a pic of my trailer. It's a multi-purpose utility trailer. It has a floor that's 4x8 feet with 2 foot side walls. I use it to haul bikes, rafts, trash, whatever. I added carpeted 10 foot 2x8'' to the sides for raft transport. It's definitely harder to load the boat when compared to a flatbed, but I can throw all the gear under the boat when transporting. It works for me, but everyone's ideal trailer is different.


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

danattherock said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> What do the rest of you guys and gals use for trailers?
> ...


It's been posted before but here's my converted snowmobile trailer, the deck was removed and a box built then the deck was used for the deck. A flatbed trailer with a removable box would be my suggestion. You could make the ramps removable for when it was being used as a raft trailer and it could still tilt if you ever wanted to add a winch and stand with a roller on the back for use at a launching ramp.


----------

